# Compact drug insert for personal bag



## NYMedic828 (May 6, 2015)

I just ordered the 5.11 ALS Responder backpack. 

It hasn't come yet but it looks like it comes with a pretty sizeable IV and airway kit module. I am looking for a drug module I can put in it, 5.11 doesn't sell one.

Not looking for a giant full size kit, just something that will hold at least one round of each medication.


----------



## OnceAnEMT (May 6, 2015)

I got the same bag for SAR a few months ago, its not bad. Very modular, and the included kits (surprise to me) are awesome. Because I do not do IVs I turned that essentially into a blowout kit. Be sure to properly adjust the height of the sternal strap as needed, and adjust the curvature of the alluminum support bar to fit your back (don't throw it on and say its good, I assure you that you will not regret the process of adjusting it, though gruelling if you are a perfectionist). I have different loads for mine, but have maxxed it to about 40 lb when carrying everything under the sun (ie, never). If you know how to work these types of packs it is plenty doable. I will say that it is not the most comfortable pack for wilderness SAR, but that is because I am coming from an Osprey. 

For meds, small fishing tackle boxes are my go to, an idea I got from the AT world. Example. Some have moveable inserts, some do not.


----------



## NYMedic828 (May 6, 2015)

I thought about the tackle boxes but they don't really facilitate the bristojet shooters and larger ampules like D50 and BiCarb


----------



## Smitty213 (May 6, 2015)

Depending on how many larger ampules you're trying to carry, Stat Packs makes a nice little drug baggie... Not much in the way of internal organization, so if you're trying to carry a lot it could get messy, but its padded, fairly soft/crushable and "ruggedized"


----------



## Tigger (May 6, 2015)

https://www.boundtree.com/medication-modules-group-3280-82.aspx

Works pretty well, you'd have to take the preloads out of the box. We use it to carry all our vials/ampulues and some preloads, and it's nowhere near full.


----------

